# Servlet debugging



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich benutze netbeans und habe mal begonnen, eine kleine Test-Webapplikation zu schreiben. Direkt das Servlet.
Nun leider finde ich da keine Möglichkeit, das Servlet zu debuggen.

Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, wie man das hinbekommt bzw. ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

danke schonmal im voraus!

mfg


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Aug 2007)

Welchen Server benutzt du denn??
Bei Tomcat sollte dir das hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## Gast (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo Kim Stebel,

Ich benutze Tomcat. So wie ich das jedoch sehe, wird da bei deinem Geposteten Link allgemein vom Debuggin gesprochen, welcher ja bei mir funktioniert, wenn ich eine JSP Seite erstelle.

Jedoch wenn ich ein Haltepunkt in der Servlet-Klasse setze, dann wird dieser nicht berücksichtig (da ja nachher doch nur noch das kompilierte das .class File aufgerufen wird oder??)

mfg


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Aug 2007)

> welcher ja bei mir funktioniert, wenn ich eine JSP Seite erstelle.


Sag das doch gleich!

Ich mache es meistens so: Neues Web-Projekt im webapps-Verzeichnis von Tomcat erstellen, output-Pfad für den Compiler: WEB-INF/classes/

Wenn es immer noch Probleme gibt, musst du deine Konfiguration mal etwas genauer beschreiben.


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sag das doch gleich!


Enschuldige...


> Ich mache es meistens so: Neues Web-Projekt im webapps-Verzeichnis von Tomcat erstellen, output-Pfad für den Compiler: WEB-INF/classes/


Die Frage bleibt nur, wo ich den output-Pfad einstellen kann


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Aug 2007)

rechtsklick auf das Projekt, Properties, links auf Java Build Path, dann sources Tab....


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rechtsklick auf das Projekt, Properties, links auf Java Build Path, dann sources Tab....


Da gibts dann eine Textbox mit dem Beschreib: "Geben Sie die Ausführungs-URL relativ zum Kontextpfad an:"
wenn ich jedoch auf die Servlet Klasse verweisse, dann gibts nen Fehler.
-> The requested resource (Pfad....../*.class) is not available.
Auch wenn das nicht "stimmt".


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Aug 2007)

> Da gibts dann eine Textbox mit dem Beschreib: "Geben Sie die Ausführungs-URL relativ zum Kontextpfad an:"
> wenn ich jedoch auf die Servlet Klasse verweisse, dann gibts nen Fehler.


Häää? Bei mir steht da unten nur "default output folder:". Da gebe ich dann /projektname/WEB-INF/classes/ an. Keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Ich benutze die englische 3.3er. Wenn du es bei dir nicht findest, wirst du halt mal selbst recherchieren müssen. Google "default output folder" eclipse oder so...


----------



## Gast (6. Aug 2007)

Ich besitze die NetBeans Version 5.5.1 (Deutsch)
ok, aber trotzdem danke für deinen Einsatz!

Muss ich eben mal noch etwas intensiver suchen....

thx, mfg


----------

